# Thats What I Get



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, I thought i would save some time and money cause I could not find my hose I used to pump the antifreeze through the lines last year. So I just emptied all the lines and low points and the water heater and opened the faucets. Well I started checking everything yesterday, getting ready for our trip this weekend. I hit the switch for the pump and started hearing water hit the floor in the bathroom. It seems the little black cap that holds the spring in the flush valve busted.







Just the very top above the threads. Now Im on a mission to find one before this weekend, or something that will work from Lowes. Thats what I get for trying to take a short cut. I wonder about myself sometimes.


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Welllllllll. I did not know that. Thanks. No more excuses now.


----------

